# Beagle Plays Piano & Sings An Original Song



## win231 (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Sep 12, 2022)

Cute!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2022)

win231 said:


>


I wonder if his/her family sing while playing the piano


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2022)

Move over Harry Styles!


----------



## Bella (Sep 12, 2022)

win231 said:


>


@win231 - So you've been giving lessons!


----------

